

Ask HN:Why was Sean Parker so confident about Facebook's success, even though... - nashequilibrium

When Sean Parker heard about Facebook, why was he so excited and confident in it&#x27;s success when you had Friendster,HI5,Myspace and Stanford&#x27;s internal network around. What stood out about Facebook in the face of all these rivals?
======
coralreef
Engagement data was particularly outstanding, adoption rate across an entire
university was super high. Parker could see the big picture and how Facebook
was solving the important "real identity" problem of the internet.

------
marcomassaro
It was a closed network for only college students and was gaining traction.

~~~
27182818284
Yes! Sex sells. Who are looking for sex? College students. Who was that cute
girl in class? Is that boy I met at that party actually cool or a tool?
Answered with Facebook more than the other platforms.

